# Torque Specs for Connecting Rod Cap's



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

This weekend I will be tearing my oil pan off to check my rod bearings, because my motor has a slight knock to it








Could someone in here with a Bentley, please tell me the torque specs of the connecting rod bearing caps, for an MK3 ABA 2.0? I searched the usual terms like, connecting rod, and rod cap, and rod torque but came up with no results








Also, with the oil pan, and the windage tray off will I actually be able to get at the connecting rod caps?


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 7:54 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Torque Specs for Connecting Rod Cap's (GolfGLIII)*

Ok, I did some Googling and came across a website Adobe PDF file that lists Rod Cap, Main Cap, and Cyl. head bolt torque specs. The website link is:
http://www.aera.org/downloads/Torque3.pdf
I would still like someone with the Bentley to verify that this rod cap torque spec is right: 22FT/LBS for 1993 to 1999 2.0 ABA


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Torque Specs for Connecting Rod Cap's (GolfGLIII)*

Darn..wish I hadn't sold my Bentley when I sold my Golf...you gonna Plastigage the bearings?...best way to check not old clearance but taper of the journals!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Torque Specs for Connecting Rod Cap's (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_you gonna Plastigage the bearings?...best way to check not old clearance but taper of the journals!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wasn't planning on it. Was just going to remove one rod cap at a time and check the bearing contact surfaces. Hopefully, and i'm very hopeful, the crank wont be nicked up at all.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Torque Specs for Connecting Rod Cap's (GolfGLIII)*

22 ft/lbs + 1/4 turn according to the bentley


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Great, thank you!


----------

